

iPhone, Pico projector, laser pointer == game - TonicBom
http://www.laservr.com/site/blog/ready-aim-fire-lasers

======
TonicBom
Would Hacker News reader's play a mobile "projected reality" game, using a
laser pointer as the primary interaction device? The next phase is going to be
taking the machine vision to the next level, whereas you're not simply
detecting bright dots on a wall, but actually interpreting the player's
environment and actions. It wont be easy!

